# new ones of baby Elmo



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello,
sorry to take so long but here are some pics of when baby Elmo came home last week!
enjoy!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww so adorable!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww what a beautiful baby.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

SO cute!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Baby Elmo is sooooo cute. I just love her sweater.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww he is beautiful i think i am in love with elmo!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Elmo is absolutely PERFECT! I love him!!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Elmo is just adorable!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

what a cutie!!!!!!!
x x x


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

What a cutie! Looks like Elmo is settling in good. Keep the pictures coming. =)


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG He is stunning!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Elmo is adorable... love the sweater


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh he's so tiny! He's adorable!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Elmo is just Perfect, i am in love with him, i love his head!


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Aww Elmo, you're so cute.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

What little Angel she looks Awwwwwww so beautifull


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

thankyou everyone!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Elmo is so cute and tiny. What a little doll.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG...so adorable!!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

what a sweet little face!!!


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

he's an incredible cutie ! lovely type


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Elmo is very cute and gorgeous. He has such a sweet little face.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

OMGosh I am so in LOOOOOOVE!! What a great looking boy. I love his head.


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

he is insanely precious. keep the pics coming!


----------



## amy527 (Aug 8, 2008)

You can't get much cuter than that!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh my freeeking Gosh I want him...

Look at his face..I have died and gone to heaven xxxx


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness! What a cutie!


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

awww ..super cute !


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

So super cute!


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Ahhhh I want elmo xxxxxx


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

so friggin cuteee


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Isn't he just the cutest thing you ever saw?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Sooooo CUTE!!!!XXX


----------

